# Best cordless tools



## G83 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey what's everyone's take on who makes the best cordless guns, and routers?


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hilti they don't make routers though I use dewalt corded routers they last forever I have one 8 years old still works always used to use rotozips but your lucky to get much over a year out the new ones it seems


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Have always used corded and I stick to it. Unless it's patch work. We use ryobi routers cheap and batteries are too, only use those for bathrooms or jobs with just a few cuts. I know milwaukee has a cordless m12 rotary tool I've been thinking about buying only 100 or 80 if you have the batteries


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I think these days there all decent, it comes down to preference and what you get used to. its like all the companies I've worked for has dewalt screw guns. I see very few clap out they run all day everyday and take some bad falls and keep ticking. but I've never used any other brand to much so I don't have anything to compare it to


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

its not what kind you have ...its how you use it
thats what my wife told me


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Dewalt and Bosch both have new brushless cordless guns on the market. Not sure if the Bosch has made it out of Europe yet, it has a collated attachment and they say it'll drive 3,400 screws on a 4Ah battery. Looks small and light.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

br549 said:


> Dewalt and Bosch both have new brushless cordless guns on the market. Not sure if the Bosch has made it out of Europe yet, it has a collated attachment and they say it'll drive 3,400 screws on a 4Ah battery. Looks small and light.


I found small descriptions here for both of them

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/drills/bosch-sg182-cordless-drywall-gun_o.aspx?dfpzone=general

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/dril...x?dfpzone=tools.cordless?utm_source=Social_FB


----------

